
Fuck it, ship it. - roncohen
http://blog.opbeat.com/2012/08/09/fuck-it-ship-it/
======
philk10
_We realized that we were already using Opbeat to operate Opbeat! Actually we
had been doing so for quite some time. It seems crazy that we’d forgotten the
fact that Opbeat was already helping us._

So they discover the concept of eating your own dog food

~~~
gmrple
No, they realized their dog food was edible.

------
ZoFreX
Since when does a private, invitation-only beta count as "shipping"?

~~~
reitzensteinm
It depends what you're working on.

If it's a weekend Flash game, fair enough. If it's a payment processor, and
real customers are going to make or lose real money, that would absolutely
count.

Hosted web operations seems like it's more in the second camp than the first.
If their product has bugs and starts trashing backup servers, there's going to
be hell to pay.

~~~
ianlevesque
Still, write about it when we can actually go try it out.

------
dmbass
How about "Fuck yeah! Ship that bad boy!"?

To me, "fuck it" has a defeatist connotation that really has no place around
something that you are proud of.

------
Camillo
Can't you ship it unfucked?

~~~
JTxt
I know cursing to emphasize your point is the popular thing now days, but I
read it literally too.

------
jacques_chester
Fuck it, product announcement.

------
eslachance
In a sense, this goes in line with "release early, release often". I get that
it's a big step to actually release a software or service, but the more you
wait, the more you risk actually defining the product too much, or missing the
boat completely while someone else takes the prize. I think even a service
that is somewhat prone to errors can be released as long as it's made clear
that it is, and that it's at least decently functional. And it is, of course,
absolutely imperative that an easy to reach and easy to use feedback system be
put in place.

------
stupandaus
Coming from a poker background, ship it has the connotation of "shipping the
pot" or winning the pot. Oftentimes players will yell "SHIP ITTTTT!!!" when
they have won a large pot. This gives this phrase a little more positive
connotation for me.

------
nthitz
Cool poster but I imagine clients would be turned off a bit by that mentality.

------
zoobert
I am also an advocate of releasing early as that will help you getting some
feedback from the users. Of course you need to reach a certain point in order
to do that. Also like the poster.

------
lerouxb
Also known as "Fuck it, support it forever or burn bridges!"

------
seivan
Fuck it ship it! I find these short motivational posts quite nice. It just
feels good reading stuff like this. Like a hackers feel good article.

------
iconfinder
Awesome poster. Please put it up for sale somewhere!

------
ranza
Fuck it, steal it!

~~~
eslachance
Funny I thought the same thing. "Fuck it, piratebay it!" I guess TPB stole the
ship image from common culture...

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
Even if it's not a CC image, the pirate bay are probably the least likely
people in the world to sue.

~~~
icebraining
It's an image by Scott Foresman (the company) and released into the public
domain: <http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/File:Galleon_(PSF).png>

------
X-Istence
What is opbeat?

~~~
freeall
Haha, did you just reference the "smells like updawg in here" joke?

~~~
X-Istence
No, I still have no idea what opbeat is, what they do, and why I would want to
beta test their service.

------
crazygringo
Wow, "Opbeat" sounds awfully close to "Chartbeat". In fact, I'd assume Opbeat
was another product by Chartbeat if I didn't know any better -- especially
given the chart graphics they use.

IANAL, but should they be worried about trademark infringement? Seems like a
risky name to choose.

